# Something Special



## GG-1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Aloha

Received the message below and thought it would be nice to share.

To: <[email protected]> From: "Tom Crawford"

Subject: [PCR-nmra] FW: [PLA] Neat Xmas Season train story

This came to me through one of my train groups - the Pacific Locomotive

Association.

Forwarded by a retired Marine Corps friend:

Here's a 'today' Yule story that occurred 3 weeks ago ~ AND NOW, in time for

the holidays, I bring you the best Christmas story you never heard.

It started last Christmas, when Bennett and Vivian Levin were overwhelmed by

sadness while listening to radio reports of injured American troops. "We

have to let them know we care," Vivian told Bennett. So they organized a

trip to bring soldiers from Walter Reed Army Medical Center and Bethesda

Naval Hospital to the annual Army-Navy football game in Philly, on Dec. 3.

The cool part is, they created their own train line to do it. Yes, there

are people in this country who actually own real trains. Bennett Levin -

native Philly guy, self-made millionaire and irascible former L&I commish -

is one of them.

He has three luxury rail cars. Think mahogany paneling, plush seating and

white-linen dining areas. He also has two locomotives, which he stores at

his Juniata Park train yard. One car, the elegant Pennsylvania , carried

John F. Kennedy to the Army-Navy game in 1961 and '62. Later, it carried

his brother Bobby's body to D. C. for burial. "That's a lot of history for

one car," says Bennett.

He and Vivian wanted to revive a tradition that endured from 1936 to 1975,

during which trains carried Army-Navy spectators from around the country

directly to the stadium where the annual game is played. The Levins could

think of no better passengers to reinstate the ceremonial ride than the

wounded men and women recovering at Walter Reed in D. C. and Bethesda , in

Maryland . "We wanted to give them a first-class experience," says Bennett.

"Gourmet meals on board, private transportation from the train to the

stadium, perfect seats - real hero treatment."

Through the Army War College Foundation, of which he is a trustee, Bennett

met with Walter Reed's commanding general, who loved the idea. But Bennett

had some ground rules first, all designed to keep the focus on the troops

alone:

No press on the trip, lest the soldiers' day of pampering devolve into a

media circus.

No politicians either, because, says Bennett, "I didn't want some idiot

making this trip into a campaign photo op"

And no Pentagon suits on board, otherwise the soldiers would be too busy

saluting superiors to relax.

The general agreed to the conditions, and Bennett realized he had a problem

on his hands. "I had to actually make this thing happen," he laughs.

Over the next months, he recruited owners of 15 other sumptuous rail cars

from around the country - these people tend to know each other - into

lending their vehicles for the day. The name of their temporary train? The

Liberty Limited.

Amtrak volunteered to transport the cars to D. C. - where they'd be coupled

together for the round-trip ride to Philly - then back to their owners

later.

Conrail offered to service the Liberty while it was in Philly. And SEPTA

drivers would bus the disabled soldiers 200 yards from the train to Lincoln

Financial Field, for the game.

A benefactor from the War College ponied up 100 seats to the game - on the

50-yard line - and lunch in a hospitality suite.

And corporate donors filled, for free and without asking for publicity,

goodie bags for attendees:

From Woolrich, stadium blankets. From Wal-Mart, digital cameras. From

Nikon, field glasses. From GEAR, down jackets.

There was booty not just for the soldiers, but for their guests, too, since

each was allowed to bring a friend or family member.

The Marines, though, declined the offer. "They voted not to take guests

with them, so they could take more Marines," says Levin, choking up at the

memory.

Bennett's an emotional guy, so he was worried about how he'd react to

meeting the 88 troops and guests at D. C.'s Union Station, where the trip

originated. Some GIs were missing limbs. Others were wheelchair-bound or

accompanied by medical personnel for the day. "They made it easy to be with

them," he says. "They were all smiles on the ride to Philly. Not an ounce

of self-pity from any of them. They're so full of life and determination."

At the stadium, the troops reveled in the game, recalls Bennett. Not even

Army's lopsided loss to Navy could deflate the group's rollicking mood.

Afterward, it was back to the train and yet another gourmet meal - heroes

get hungry, says Levin - before returning to Walter Reed and Bethesda .

"The day was spectacular," says Levin. "It was all about these kids. It was

awesome to be part of it."

The most poignant moment for the Levins was when 11 Marines hugged them

goodbye, then sang them the Marine Hymn on the platform at Union Station.

"One of the guys was blind, but he said, 'I can't see you, but man, you

must be beautiful!' " says Bennett. "I got a lump so big in my throat, I

couldn't even answer him."

It's been three weeks, but the Levins and their guests are still feeling

the day's love. "My Christmas came early," says Levin, who is Jewish and

who loves the Christmas season. "I can't describe the feeling in the air."

Maybe it was hope.

As one guest wrote in a thank-you note to Bennett and Vivian, "The fond

memories generated last Saturday will sustain us all - whatever the future

may bring."

God bless the Levins.

And bless the troops, every one.

=============


----------



## Ryan (Dec 23, 2010)

Great story, and truly a classy guy.


----------



## rrdude (Dec 23, 2010)

I believe the first Liberty Limited was first run in 2005?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 23, 2010)

I enjoyed the story very much!

Also, I find that getting so many groups and individuals to act together and as one itself is a Christmas Miracle!


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, Eric.


----------

